
16 Don'ts of Career Growth - amihaiemil
http://www.yegor256.com/2017/01/24/career-advice.html
======
maxander
I'm actually not sure whether this is satire. There's a couple fair points
there (read books, do open-source work, get out to seminars/etc), but the bulk
of could be summed up as "be a sociopath that has no life beyond work." If you
can sustain that sort of lifestyle and it looks appealing, good for you-
without the connections and motivation you would have gained from _being a
human_ and helping those around you, you likely won't be able to do too much
damage to the world. But more likely, you'll find yourself burned out and
alone, struggling to get out of bed every morning so you don't lose your six-
figure salary from WhateverCorp.

There's more to life than career, and there's a reason that most people are
content with mid-level developer jobs that leave time for other things.
_Those_ people are the rational ones.

------
valentjedi
I agree with almost everything here... except for GTA point!

~~~
bricss
Agree about GTA, it helps to drain steam out and recharge batteries.

